# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Gobierno regional de Madre de Dios busca alternativas para mejorar actividad maderera

## gpacheco

*Puerto Maldonado, ago. 25 (ANDINA).-* A fin de identificar y validar las necesidades de servicios del sector forestal, el presidente regional de Madre de Dios, Santos Kaway Komori, y los gerentes regionales, se reunió con la directora ejecutiva del Centro de Innovación Tecnológica (Cite) de la Madera, Jessica Moscoso Guerrero.  
La funcionaria expuso la experiencia de su institución en lo que se refiere a innovación tecnológica de la madera. 
Asimismo, los participantes dialogaron sobre los retos del gobierno regional de Madre de Dios para identificar y validar las necesidades de servicios del sector forestal y priorizar las acciones a establecer, desarrollar el proyecto de inversión y la estrategia a seguir, identificar y establecer un consejo o grupo directivo y establecer las metas presupuestarias.  
"A través de esta reunión hemos podido apreciar cuáles son las actividades que debemos priorizar para mejorar la actividad maderera en Madre de Dios y conseguir que la misma brinde más puestos de trabajo de manera legal, indicó Kaway. 
El Cite Madera es una institución de carácter público que promueve el desarrollo de las empresas de transformación de la madera, con el propósito de contribuir al incremento de su competitividad en el mercado gracias al respaldo del conocimiento y la innovación tecnológica. 
Apoya la gestión forestal ambientalmente responsable, socialmente beneficiosa y económicamente viable de los bosques promoviendo la certificación forestal y la cadena de custodia para asegurar una industria maderera sostenible. 
El Centro de Innovación Tecnológica de Madera brinda los servicios de capacitación, información, asistencia técnica, soporte productivo, desarrollo de productos, ensayo de laboratorio y normalización.Temas similares: Artículo: Gobierno regional de Lambayeque presentó alternativas para el tratamiento de las tierras de Olmos Artículo: Agrobanco-otorgará-créditos-forestales-a-productores-de-Madre-de-Dios Artículo: Universitarios de Madre de Dios marcharon en defensa de la biodiversidad Artículo: IIAP construirá complejo de investigación para desarrollo de la acuicultura en Madre de Dios Reactivarán estación experimental agraria de Madre de Dios

----------

